# Exclusive Motoring | Mercedes C-Class Coupe | Vossen VFS2 Gloss Graphite



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Another custom creation by our friends over at Exclusive Motoring. This C-Class was customized slightly inside and out with a full sound system and a few exterior accents. A mild drop with our new Vossen VFS2's in Gloss Graphite were the perfect choice to flow with the overall theme of this car.

Mercedes C-Class Coupe
Vossen VFS2 - Gloss Graphite
F: 20x8.5 / R: 20x10

Click any photo to visit the full gallery.



Clean and Sporty



Mild Drop with a Flat-Face Front/Mid-Face Concave Rear



Gloss Graphite 20x8.5/20x10



Exclusive Motoring 



Full Sound System



Now in stock


​


----------

